#  > 【園藝苗圃】 圖文創作區 >  > 創作藝想園 >  > 繪圖切磋 >  > [想法] 不知道有用自動鉛筆畫圖的大大嗎？

## fwiflof

大家好我是阿幽

想來問看有沒有專門用自動筆的大大

因為阿幽本身就是專門拿那個畫的.....

就是來問問這樣^^

(不曉得放這對不對.......錯的話又要麻煩版主了)

----------


## wingwolf

←這裏這裏！（舉爪ing）
因爲平時繪圖都是有靈感就拿出白紙或者直接在草稿本上畫
所以也就直接用平時用的自動鉛筆來畫圖了
不過也不算是“專門”吧，只是通常情況都用而已XD

話說自動鉛筆很好用呢
不用擔心會越畫越粗XD（誤）

----------


## 佛蒙特

我我我!!!
自動鉛筆很好畫
咖哩是建議用側壓式鉛筆
筆芯不容易斷
大小也比較好控制
而且...
上課的時候也不用換筆
直接就可以畫了呢(喂!)

----------


## 小黑貓

+1+1而且還不少張(何
不才用的是一般文具店賣的60元搖搖筆
然後填入愛的4B筆芯(炸.這樣打天下

然後加的橡皮擦.
然後鉛筆在加上手指的塗抹.這樣會讓畫面更有多變化
(雖然我沒這樣用.)不過可以試試看(炸

有遇到什麼樣的問題嗎?
可以直接都上來問喵

----------


## 獠也

PILOT   REXGRIP   0.5 自動筆
筆芯是用UNI   0.5   2B   碳強化   筆芯  :Very Happy:  
會隨時更換不同軟硬度的橡皮擦

我是用以上的工具打天下的  :Very Happy:  

考試完後可以隨手畫一張呢~(不

----------


## 狂飆小狼

自動筆阿~平常就會用了阿~
打草稿的時候(?)偶爾會拿來上色玩玩素描XD(欸
咖哩說側壓  不過我不喜歡用側壓的說 
我會畫一畫不小心去按道就縮回去了阿哈哈

筆的話  我都用飛龍跟UNI的比較多吧XD~~
不過最近家人去日本買了一隻PM的自動筆
很好用我就一直用了(炸)
筆心都用飛龍的2B~4B
用來用去我還是喜歡飛龍牌的=W=
橡皮擦也是用飛龍的說

----------


## fwiflof

> ←這裏這裏！（舉爪ing） 
> 因爲平時繪圖都是有靈感就拿出白紙或者直接在草稿本上畫 
> 所以也就直接用平時用的自動鉛筆來畫圖了 
> 不過也不算是“專門”吧，只是通常情況都用而已XD 
> 
> 話說自動鉛筆很好用呢 
> 不用擔心會越畫越粗XD（誤）


其實自動筆也可以畫粗的，嘿嘿
不過平常的確是一個很棒的特性哩




> 我我我!!! 
> 自動鉛筆很好畫 
> 咖哩是建議用側壓式鉛筆 
> 筆芯不容易斷 
> 大小也比較好控制 
> 而且... 
> 上課的時候也不用換筆 
> 直接就可以畫了呢(喂!)


阿幽不習慣側壓的耶.....
握起來不順(會按到)

筆芯容不容易斷和牌子有關？



小黑貓

    +1+1而且還不少張(何 
不才用的是一般文具店賣的60元搖搖筆 
然後填入愛的4B筆芯(炸.這樣打天下 

然後加的橡皮擦. 
然後鉛筆在加上手指的塗抹.這樣會讓畫面更有多變化 
(雖然我沒這樣用.)不過可以試試看(炸 

有遇到什麼樣的問題嗎? 
可以直接都上來問喵    
    


哇！4B！阿幽只用2B.....(正在想要換)
阿幽橡皮擦用筆型的！範圍比較小這樣！

手指塗抹阿幽有在用，小果不錯哩

其實沒甚麼問題，只是來找找同好.....




> PILOT REXGRIP 0.5 自動筆 
> 筆芯是用UNI 0.5 2B 碳強化 筆芯  
> 會隨時更換不同軟硬度的橡皮擦 
> 
> 我是用以上的工具打天下的  
> 
> 考試完後可以隨手畫一張呢~(不


看不懂(噴)

用不同軟硬的橡皮擦？這阿幽倒是沒用過.....
只是阿幽只用過硬的何軟的？

考完試畫畫可以放鬆心情！(喂)




> 自動筆阿~平常就會用了阿~ 
> 打草稿的時候(?)偶爾會拿來上色玩玩素描XD(欸 
> 咖哩說側壓 不過我不喜歡用側壓的說 
> 我會畫一畫不小心去按道就縮回去了阿哈哈 
> 
> 筆的話 我都用飛龍跟UNI的比較多吧XD~~ 
> 不過最近家人去日本買了一隻PM的自動筆 
> 很好用我就一直用了(炸) 
> 筆心都用飛龍的2B~4B 
> ...


阿飆和阿幽好像耶~~~~
阿幽用得是甚麼筆忘了XDDD

飛龍有出筆型的擦擦喔
和標準型、易拭型超黏屑型都不ㄧ樣，算是介在中間吧，好用喔！





感謝大家的回覆~~~

----------


## 佛蒙特

>阿幽.飆仔
側壓會壓到
爛筆是會那樣啦
那個時候就只能和壓的位置換邊
不過咖哩用的比較好
是姐姐同學送的

見圖點我





阿哈阿哈~性感的粉紅色(喂!)
除非是用力按到
要不然不會怎樣啦
話說這隻也挺貴呢(你屁!)

----------


## ddffghj100

我通常用２Ｂ鉛筆打稿，用自動筆畫細部。
自動筆很棒呢，不用削也不會變鈍，畫起來又順手又方便～

----------


## 幽州狐

+1            我也是用自動鉛筆~!

上課的時候,想到什麼就立刻畫下來(課本上),老師逼近就快擦掉!

基本上我畫圖的第一筆都是字動鉛筆,用別的我就有點怕怕的了,原子筆畫錯不能修改,傳統鉛筆和2B筆不好擦,還是自動鉛筆芯最好擦了! 我愛自動筆!

但是.....要畫陰影時,還是用2B筆最好了!

在這裡問一下,大家是不是在鉛筆盒理都只放一枝自己的愛筆,其他的自動筆都不放,或是有1隻以上卻不常使用其他枝?  會有這種一定要用這枝筆畫畫或是寫字的情行呢?

----------


## Silver．Tain

+1+1

在下也是用鉛筆跟自動鉛筆畫圖的說

看頭貼就知道了

顏色彩色鉛筆上色
陰影跟線稿都是鉛筆
描邊是黑色原子比= W =

----------


## fwiflof

> 在這裡問一下,大家是不是在鉛筆盒理都只放一枝自己的愛筆,其他的自動筆都不放,或是有1隻以上卻不常使用其他枝?  會有這種一定要用這枝筆畫畫或是寫字的情行呢?


阿幽我就這種情況啊
換筆完全不行，整個變很怪(自己感覺)
鉛筆盒大概有兩三支，備用
就是這樣啦

----------


## 洛思緹

自動鉛筆+1+1

自動鉛筆真的比其他筆好擦

像是填充式的2B筆，筆跡就不太能完全擦掉

上禮拜六開始用自動鉛筆畫圖w

還有樓上的樓上的寶貝~字打錯囉XD(被抓起來敲頭

----------


## 弦狼IRON

我們高一社團老師的說法是，只要有紙有筆就能畫圖。
現在的社團老師則說，畫圖的筆一定要自己削才能應用自如，禁止我們用自動鉛筆。

不過，認真算起來，木桿鉛筆用完了不能再生，自動鉛筆只要有筆芯就能用很久，比較經濟實惠。

----------


## 戰龍　里昂

我也是+1，我在學校都很習慣用，

尤其是要畫精細一點，就會用到，畫素描的時候就會常常用到

我們老師還說只要有8B和4B和2B的自動筆心就能畫好
所以自動筆真的很棒

我的自動筆是側壓和原型的，交換用原因，是因裡面裝的筆心黑度
8B是用測壓，測壓方便，4B和2B用原型，(不知道，大概比較好分

(好久沒來版上留言了，(被殺  :jcdragon-cry:

----------


## z223730955

自動筆好啊～！
我最喜歡拿某牌側壓式自動筆～
這樣要按壓不用換手式～
超超超超方便！！

然後一次買兩支，一支裝 HB 、一支 4B ←超黑   :Laughing:  
打稿真方便～

----------


## 神無

我呢.....應該只會用自動鉛筆畫吧
比較習慣了
而且      用2B筆友時候畫太大力就很難擦掉了= =
再加上自動千筆花出來的線條比較細
所以比較好畫
(雖然我不是很會畫拉)

----------


## fwiflof

側壓式的似乎很受歡迎呢~~~~
不過阿幽老用不慣就是XD

用兩支筆的技術阿幽還在.......適應中XDD
其實用力刮下去就會很黑



樓上的大大~~~錯字記得改呀~~~~XDD

----------


## 飄炎

哈囉~我也是自動鉛筆愛用者
個人除了個人偏好外
是覺得自動鉛筆的優點是方便使用(畫畫有點就地取材啦)
(因為個人是學生)
我畫畫不太專業，只是純粹發表意見罷了(哇咧，不專業又多話)
還有可以請問較專業的繪畫家都用什麼作素描呢?
在下才疏學淺，請多多指教

----------


## 涅爾‧芙洛特

我也都用自動筆

第一 方便又實惠

第二 橡皮擦一擦就乾淨

第三 粗細固定

第四 上課偷畫最好用(真正原因)

目前沒用過其他工具

頂多用黑原字筆勾邊

完畢

----------


## 狩影

我主要使用的
也是自動鉛筆
因為 方便
(我家基本上走到那都有放自動鉛筆
、好用又好擦

----------


## love842000

自動鉛筆  筆心很小的那種喔  那畫出來好看麻@@?

一般的木製鉛筆~~會比較好^^XD <--這是新手說的畫=ˇ="

呵呵  哈囉我是新來的^^請多指教~^^"

----------


## 潁川

噢

本狼一直都是用自動鉛筆喔~

而且以後也都會繼續用的!

因為1.本狼沒錢買軟體
        2.本狼沒錢買繪圖板
        3.我母親大人說在高中之前買(合理的)文具都可以跟他要錢~

總之就是向錢看齊啦~

所以本狼很愛我的自動鉛筆~

多是用B而橡皮擦用Ani的紅色長條

好用!!(拇指

----------


## 自然農子

長芽幽靈我也是用自動筆，而且從國二就用到現在，雖然有些圖有用代針筆描邊，不過大部分都是自動鉛筆畫出來的線搞，附帶一提，我不會畫陰影，所以畫出來的東西完全沒有立體感。

----------


## fwiflof

> 自動鉛筆  筆心很小的那種喔  那畫出來好看麻@@?
> 
> 一般的木製鉛筆~~會比較好^^XD <--這是新手說的畫=ˇ="
> 
> 呵呵  哈囉我是新來的^^請多指教~^^"


其實只要用的習慣，用什麼都可以畫的很好  :Wink:  

所以看你囉~~~



TO小川
其實很多強大的軟體是免錢的！  :Wink:  
就算是要錢的PS也有30天試用期，過了也有辦法(等等)
所以別擔心電繪啦~~~~~

----------


## 左邊的那個

自動鉛筆啊......，
我記得當初用它的時候都是裝H的筆芯在畫，
因為我個人常常很容易下筆太重，
導致整張紙的碳粉厚厚一層，
看起來格外的髒，
還有一點就是在打草稿的時候，
草稿下筆真的不能太重，
會很傷紙張，
線也會很亂，
所以我裝H筆芯其實是在提醒自己別畫太用力，
不然紙很快就會被我畫破，
外加線的顏色也會比較淡，
畫破幾張就知道拿捏力度了，
所以我是到後期才開始拿2B~4B在畫圖。

----------


## fwiflof

其實H比較硬....
我用的話都要改變一下想法，不能想讓它出現超黑的線XDD
不過2B就辦得到了(笑)
我畫圖也是最後白紙會變灰紙，而且因為有手汗完全擦不掉....(死)
你是用什麼紙啊？？(覺得可以劃破那手勁...)

----------


## 冥獄o玥

自動筆真的很棒呢
細細一根，不怕會變粗
要換深淺，現在也有在賣深淺不同的筆芯
不用很多隻筆在那邊佔空間~

----------


## 狼尹

自動鉛筆呀...

本狼喜歡用側壓鉛筆+2B不明牌子的筆芯

取得方便又容易上手

重點是上課或考完試可以隨手撇上幾筆XD

----------


## 纏o星

我都是用自動鉛筆畫圖低~
可是跟大家比較不同的是
我都用HB筆芯= =
我一支筆可以好多用= =
像是
改考卷(紅筆
寫功課.畫圖(自動鉛筆
訂正(藍筆
還有玩NDS= =(觸控筆
((就是那種變芯筆 新的 可以替換的那種

----------


## tea茶

我畫圖都會拿出2支自動筆 HB 2B 
我HB就隨便打個草圖 最後再用2B 畫出正確的線
最後再把草圖全部擦掉XD 從描一次  反正別擦的太乾淨 不然從描會看不到..2B線
這樣描線搞 腦袋瓜不會亂掉

----------


## 雪o凱伊

+1+1
雪伊也是自動鉛筆的愛好者~"
不過筆的數量就太多了....
雪伊的方法是~" 1枝自動筆1種筆芯~
同種筆(側壓) 買了5枝不同顏色的~(噴
筆芯5種不同深度~" 像是黑色自動筆:HB 藍色自動筆:2B 這樣的~"
降子~" 需要不同的深度時" 直接換筆(謎:這是某種花零用錢的方法"

至於橡皮擦....都固定買飛龍牌的橡皮擦~~ 
然後再鉛筆盒裡 放上黑.藍.紅原子筆~"

通常黑筆有兩種~(還有啊!?  細的跟粗的(草草結束)

就降子拉~以上((結束的也太草了...

----------


## 火蜥蜴-555

555我用的是...數年前還是國小時買的十塊錢自動鉛筆,使用HB筆心,牌子不固定,
2B我覺得很容易糊掉而且會被我''刻''碎,我敢說自己已經熟練了自動筆,但是上色完全無能

----------


## 呆瓜犬

我～(舉手
自動鉛筆很好畫的說～
也畫習慣了XDD"

----------


## 尊o葆葆

我畫圖有時候會用自動鉛筆或是2B鉛筆來畫圖等
我記得我們美術課,我們老師叫我們用自動筆來畫圖
圖畫好然後再用2B鉛筆在描一次這樣畫圖會很清楚一點^^
建議阿幽可以使用自動筆畫畫看^^加油哦~

----------


## 大漠之狼

自動筆王道  :狐狸奸笑:  
這裡是一隻懶得上色的混帳!
((以上笑笑就好~
一般來說都用自動筆!
普遍常用吧!
上課無聊啦什麼的直接就來..
((其實自動筆也可以畫素描..<-不要聽他說。
只是曾經做過的蠢事...
毛啦~陰影啦~線條等等，自動筆是可以表現的喔
好吧..個人認為。  :狐狸冷汗:

----------


## 銀嵐

我個人是有用自動筆, 感覺比鉛筆方便太多了!  ←懶!

不過上課畫畫時老師一定要我用鉛筆

----------


## 柩月

我也是自動鉛筆愛用者

因為畫圖不會模模糊糊的,線條俐落,傳統鉛筆很容易不知不覺的變成素描,

不過最近愛上用藍色鉛筆,因為打稿不會讓你覺得擦掉可惜,也可以順便練練墨線(我以前是用鉛筆打稿,但是捨不得擦掉的那種,)

----------


## K2T_迷之叶

我都是用鉛筆或者自動鉛筆畫的，Orz
沒有手寫板之類用不慣
Orz
感覺用手畫比較舒服啊就是拍照的時候比較麻煩>_<!

----------


## 月現.

嘎哈哈~好多同類喔(高興)
本狼會用自動鉛筆是因為上課方便偷畫-ˇ-
所以畫技就在一日復一日的上課中練成了
而代價就是段考分數爆炸哩~

----------

